# Best of 3D Street Art



## making_art (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Peter (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks make_art.
This is my first time of seeing how they do it.
It reminds me of an old painting which had an elongated skull painted on it. Title: The Ambassadors, by Hans Holbein the Younger, 1533.


----------



## making_art (Aug 18, 2014)

Interesting aspect of this painting from this time period. Did not know these painters used such a technique. 1553 seems so long ago!


----------



## Peter (Aug 18, 2014)

Just remembered doing similar at school. We used to send secret messages (well we thought it was secret) to each other by stretching letters extremely narrow and tall. To read it, we had to look along the length of the page. 
Does this ring a bell for anyone?

Talking about codes.
I met my first (serious) girlfriend via coded messages. 
She sent a coded message throughout the class. Nobody took any notice of it until it got passed to me.
I was able to break the code - it was a question. So I responded in a new made up code.
From this, we passed messages to each other without anybody knowing its contents. It was sort of daring and exciting.
Thinking about it now, it was her way of finding someone of similar mind and interest, and it worked.


----------

